# I feel like I'm losing my best friend



## Coolguy15 (Feb 3, 2015)

So my story goes that I feel like I'm losing my closest college friend. I'm a male and I strongly believe I am losing my closest male college friend who I've been best friends with now for over a year. I'm in my final year of college now and both myself and my best friend have lived with each other for the past two years whilst in college. The two of us were joined at the hip and everybody always commented on how close we were and how well we got on. We would always ring each other at weekends when we go home from college. However now this year and especially in the past few months we have not been as close at all. It's the simple things I've noticed that have stopped. We don't lUgh with each other half as much and all the little jokes we had with each other are just gone. I feel like he no longer wants to be close at all and as if he's making it awkward between us both now. We even end up sitting in our sitting room and not speaking to each other for ages. We rarely laugh together now and everything we talk about is seriou talk and not anything funny or random like before I feel heartbroken atthe thoughts of our friendship drifting apart as we both considered each other best friends. What do I do and is there anything I can do to save my friendship with my best friend?


----------



## chompers (Feb 3, 2015)

I know this is hard but you have to talk to him. Maybe something is bothering him. It could be something between the two of you or maybe he is distracted or unhappy because of something else going on in his life. 

Sometimes people do just grow apart, but at least if you talk to him you can stop wondering and trying to figure out what's wrong on your own


----------



## ShadowOnTheWall (Dec 24, 2010)

He might just want some space, but yeah, talk to him and find out what's on his mind


----------



## wsbnl (Feb 8, 2015)

I think I know how you feel. Im a senior in college and have lost my close friends. Of the people I knew since freshman year, most have just moved to other side of campus. Others ive been close with but have confronted about things that I felt were important to discuss(talking behind my back) and have burnt a lot of bridges. Its hard to accept that friendships end, esp if you live with that person and you want to have those clutch moments of friendship that is portrayed in facebook/insta/twitter). 

But if your friend is being a total stranger to you, you need to tell yourself you deserve better. Even if you may have instigated something he didn't appreciate, you deserve happiness and nothing less. Don't blame yourself, just breathe and tell yourself that you deserve people who will love you back. 

I have a 5th year left, but I tell myself that this will all be over soon and I will move on to have a good job in a new place with lots of people. I've lost my main friend circle by confronting a friend about saying things behind my back but that's because I believe I deserve friendships that are honest and whole hearted. Yes, Im feeling anxious and depressed, I wish I would have never said anything, but life goes on.


----------

